# AMD: Neue Details zu RV 770 Pro



## Overlocked (23. Mai 2008)

*Um den RV 770 wurde im Vorfeld schon viel spekuliert, besoders um das highend Modell RV 770 XT. Nun veröffentliche fudzilla.com die angeblichen und endgültigen Spezifikationen.

*Fudzilla hat einen Screenshot vorliegen, der dies beweisen soll, vorausgesetzt er ist nicht gefälscht.

Die Karte soll auf einem GPU Takt von 900 MHz arbeiten, der per Stromsparfunktion den Takt auf 500 MHz senkt. Gleichzeitig verreichtet ein GDDR3 Speicher auf 1000 MHz seinen Dienst, der wiederum auf 750 MHz gesenkt werden kann. Der HD 4850 stehen hierbei 512 MB Speicher zur Verfügung. 1,123V benötigt man um die Grafikkarte zum Laufen zu bringen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der "Beweisscreenshot" der fudzilla vorliegt _

(Quelle: Fudzilla)


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Mai 2008)

Es sollte doch normalerweise GDDR5 Speicher zum Einsatz kommen.....


----------



## mille25 (23. Mai 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Es sollte doch normalerweise GDDR5 Speicher zum Einsatz kommen.....



bei der rv770pro soll ddr3 und ddr5 zum einsatz kommen soweit ich weiss


----------



## bladewing (23. Mai 2008)

GDDR3 bei der Pro, 4 und 5 bei der XT


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Mai 2008)

Aso ok habe Falsch gelesen


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bezweifle das ATI damit richtig konkurrenzfähig sein wird, ich glaub die müssen über den Preis wieder an die Kunden kommen.

Gut, den damit wird Nvidia ein wenig unter Druck gesetzt und senkt damit auch die Preis ein wenig (vielleicht )


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Mai 2008)

tja, nicht mit dem RV770 will man dem großen Konkurrenz machen, nein, sondern mit dem R700, also irgendwie zusammenarbeitende RV770. Aber stimmt, je günstiger AMD die Leistung verkauft, desto eher muss Nvidia nachziehen


----------



## Overlocked (24. Mai 2008)

Das hat große Vorteile, wenn Nvidia die besseren Grafikkarten rausbringt, sie aber teuer sind, müssen sie aber auf ein ähnliches Niveau, wie das von AMD, gehen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es schade, wenn ATI nicht zumindest gleichstark ist wie Nvidia, denn mir geht der aufgeblasene CEO-Gockel von NV schon so auf die Nerven!


----------



## px2 (24. Mai 2008)

Stellt euch mal folgendes vor: AMD verkauft den R700 um 300 und er ist vielleicht 5% langsamer als der GT200.
Wie soll dann Nvidia nachziehen? Kann mir kaum vorstellen das man ne GPU mit 1 Milliarde Transistoren, welche dann auch noch im 65nm Verfahren hergestellt wird, um 350 und weniger mit Gewinn verkaufen kann. Glaub kaum das Nvidia mit dem GT200 unter 500 gehen kann


----------



## push@max (24. Mai 2008)

Glaubt man den ganzen Spekulationen, wird eine 280GTX sicherlich deutlich schneller sein als der 770XT von ATI.

Letzte Woche stand hier auf der Seite, dass der Chip von Nvidia alleine schon 140$, glaub ich war das, kosten soll.


----------



## px2 (24. Mai 2008)

ja is schon klar der r700 soll auch aus zwei 770xt bestehen und wahrscheinlich ne bessere crossfire performance haben als es bei der hd3870x2 der fall war, da die verknüpfung der chips weitaus komplizierter sein wird als bei der hd3870x2 wo lediglich ein simpler crossfire link im einsatz war


----------



## Arrow1982 (28. Mai 2008)

Mal sehen wie das so sein wird mit der besseren Crossfire Performance. Das müssen die einfach sagen und im Endeffekt sinds dann Unterschiede im Zehntelprozentbereich, die jeder normale Mensch weit jenseits der Messgenauigkeit einordnet.


----------



## hasek53 (28. Mai 2008)

Am besten die ersten Benchmarks abwarten, dann sehen wir weiter


----------

